# Sweet Gum Balls Suggestions



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Does anyone have a good way of dealing with these little bastards?


I've read about the "Bag-a-Nut" lawn roller, but I'm concerned that they will just get mashed down into the 3" grass and not come up. I also know about the lawn "Sweeper" that pulls them up and puts them into a little basket. I have a similar concern with that machine as well.

Also, is there any ill effect on the mower blades if I mulch them? I just imagine these things dulling the crap out of the blades in no time...

I just did a renovation, so I've got young grass and don't want to rake them up either, as I feel that will damage the grass.

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Drill holes into the tree and pour in glyphosate, then plant a nice oak or something next year.

I had one of those in a house I used to live in. I hate them with a passion. You can't walk barefoot in the lawn. They look ugly. There is something you can spray the trees with to reduce the amount of fruit, but I have never tried it. The spray doesn't look 100% reliable, but I'm pretty sure a chainsaw would be.


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

bernstem said:


> Drill holes into the tree and pour in glyphosate, then plant a nice oak or something next year.
> 
> I had one of those in a house I used to live in. I hate them with a passion. You can't walk barefoot in the lawn. They look ugly. There is something you can spray the trees with to reduce the amount of fruit, but I have never tried it. The spray doesn't look 100% reliable, but I'm pretty sure a chainsaw would be.


I LOL'd at this post (in a good way). While I agree with the sentiment, I strongly advise against anyone having an Oak tree... the acorns are horrible... they end up being rocks, and they attract squirrels that dig up the whole lawn to bury their nuts. Also, Oak trees can be disease-prone and as they get bigger they become grotesque and many branches die and rot out, and little bushels of leaves on the twigs fall to the ground non-stop every fall before the leaves fall... which don't fully fall until the next March, making for leave troubles.

Oak trees are terrible. I don't understand why/who decided that Oak trees were "king" of trees and all stately and whatever nonsense... they are ugly and terrible trees.

Maple trees are harmless.


----------



## Mtsdream (May 2, 2019)

I have one as well and if it wasn't for the shade would cut it down. Could try the stuff that the pest and lawn ginja uses. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S-W_UgI9xLw


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

At my previous house I had six large sweet gums. They are beautiful in the fall. But you will twist your ankle on those little balls. If I had that house to do over I would have cut them down before I moved in. They won't hurt a rotary lawn mower but I wouldn't want to run a power reel into one. Spraying with auxins probably does nothing. Do you have something that will spray up one hundred feet?

I used to think Oaks (and Walnuts too) were great because we like the hardwood for furniture. But the walnuts drop stuff that will also break your ankle or your head if it hits you. I had the Walnuts (two ) taken out along with the Six or Seven Bradford pears. I still have five majestic oak trees and I am trying to decide if I want all of them removed or just a couple of them. I am really starting to detest squirrels which we have too many of because of the acorns. And wood chucks.

Cut em down!

PS here in st louis we also have oak gall wasps which cause little segments of sticks with leaves to break in the wind and drop to the lawn. They are said by scientific articles to be impossible to control


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I believe there's a wire roller contraption that picks up the balls.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Ehh, there is no perfect tree. Oaks drop acorns. Maples drop Helicopters (whirlybirds in some areas), Sweetgums drop spike balls, Walnuts drop well... Walnuts. Maybe a Ginkgo? Commercially sold Ginkgos are all male and have no seeds (but can be allergenic). Those have the added panache of being one of the oldest (maybe the oldest?) tree species currently alive and are a pretty yellow in fall.

Even with no perfect tree, I would say burn the Sweet Gums. They are very high on the list of detested trees. About the only good thing is that they grow fast and make nice shade, but you can't even lay on the lawn under them to enjoy the shade because of all the spike balls.


----------



## Pezking7p (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Stonefeet (Jul 30, 2020)

gene_stl said:


> At my previous house I had six large sweet gums. They are beautiful in the fall. But you will twist your ankle on those little balls. If I had that house to do over I would have cut them down before I moved in. They won't hurt a rotary lawn mower but I wouldn't want to run a power reel into one. Spraying with auxins probably does nothing. Do you have something that will spray up one hundred feet?
> 
> I used to think Oaks (and Walnuts too) were great because we like the hardwood for furniture. But the walnuts drop stuff that will also break your ankle or your head if it hits you. I had the Walnuts (two ) taken out along with the Six or Seven Bradford pears. I still have five majestic oak trees and I am trying to decide if I want all of them removed or just a couple of them. I am really starting to detest squirrels which we have too many of because of the acorns. And wood chucks.
> 
> ...


Bradford pear trees were clearly created by Satan himself to torture humans.

Awful awful trash trees. (I guess if you like running a saw and cleaning up debris when they break when the wind blows they are probably perfect for you.)

We had 19 removed this spring, the level of.....trash.....those things dumped into the yard and pool were incredible. Not to mention couldn't grow grass on that side of the yard so when it rained it was just washing it away, couldn't keep the pool warm because of all the shade. Pine trees, poplar trees and a white oak with the sketchiest danger lean you've ever seen. Good riddance.

Currently still have a giant oak in the front and a maple in the back that's dropping leaves as we speak all over new grass (not sure if it's worth it to get them up, it's not an awful lot and I noticed the grass poking holes and growing through the wet leaves (boss grass) and this awful gigantic magnolia on the other side (and some other random trees that are completely covered in ivy). I have no idea what in the hell the people living here before us were thinking letting these things not only get that big but to have that many. Ridiculous. Wish I could ask but the guy is dead.


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Sweet gum trees should be outlawed


----------



## libertynugget (May 19, 2018)

Just curious, anyone try one of these garden weasels?
https://www.amazon.com/Garden-Weasel-Large-Nut-Gatherer/dp/B0096XZWNM/ref=asc_df_B0096XZWNM/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=193150648923&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14140407785341757717&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9010934&hvtargid=pla-315184939431&psc=1

I typically rake them up about 2 times a week, but when my bermuda is in growth mode, I tend to rake up a lot of runners which annoys me as I'm trying to get my bermuda to thicken up.

I'm ordering one regardless (and I have a tree guy coming next week to limb it up to hopefully make less gumballs)... unfortunately the city of Atlanta arborist won't just let you cut down trees in your property... if they did, I'd cut it down with a dull hatchet and a butterknife just so it feels some of the pain it has caused me over the years


----------



## Mdjamesd (Sep 5, 2019)

I have 3 peach trees. The amount of peach pits around my yard is ridiculous! The mower won't suck them up, I ended up using a rake and a shop vac


----------



## libertynugget (May 19, 2018)

Mdjamesd said:


> I have 3 peach trees. The amount of peach pits around my yard is ridiculous! The mower won't suck them up, I ended up using a rake and a shop vac


yeah, I'm sure peach pits would make one helluva racket under a rotary mower.
sweetgum balls are loud enough


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

libertynugget said:


> Just curious, anyone try one of these garden weasels?
> https://www.amazon.com/Garden-Weasel-Large-Nut-Gatherer/dp/B0096XZWNM/ref=asc_df_B0096XZWNM/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=193150648923&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14140407785341757717&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9010934&hvtargid=pla-315184939431&psc=1
> 
> I typically rake them up about 2 times a week, but when my bermuda is in growth mode, I tend to rake up a lot of runners which annoys me as I'm trying to get my bermuda to thicken up.
> ...


I use this to collect Hickory Nuts which some years fall in the 100s...I started with the large but it didn't do well - the Medium was perfect for me.


----------



## libertynugget (May 19, 2018)

cool, thanks for the input!
I did order the large, but will get the medium if it seems to not work well


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

bernstem said:


> Ehh, there is no perfect tree. Oaks drop acorns. Maples drop Helicopters (whirlybirds in some areas), Sweetgums drop spike balls, Walnuts drop well... Walnuts. Maybe a Ginkgo? Commercially sold Ginkgos are all male and have no seeds (but can be allergenic). Those have the added panache of being one of the oldest (maybe the oldest?) tree species currently alive and are a pretty yellow in fall.


Nope, not even Ginkos. Mature Ginkos have been known to change sex. You dont ever want a female Ginko tree. The stench from rotting fruit is awful.


----------



## Jersey_diy (Sep 5, 2020)

I use my leaf blower....But I got a big back pack so it works pretty well


----------



## libertynugget (May 19, 2018)

libertynugget said:


> Just curious, anyone try one of these garden weasels?
> https://www.amazon.com/Garden-Weasel-Large-Nut-Gatherer/dp/B0096XZWNM/ref=asc_df_B0096XZWNM/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=193150648923&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=14140407785341757717&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9010934&hvtargid=pla-315184939431&psc=1
> 
> I typically rake them up about 2 times a week, but when my bermuda is in growth mode, I tend to rake up a lot of runners which annoys me as I'm trying to get my bermuda to thicken up.
> ...


So I went ahead and got this and so far it works really well (got the 'large' size). Even had my 5 year old daughter rolling it around the yard, driveway, and flower beds and was able to get them all up pretty quickly.
Maybe I can avoid raking up my Bermuda runners this year and it can get a chance to thicken up more!


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

The city I just moved out of required a permit to remove a tree. But not sweet gums which were considered a noxious weed.
I don't think I would let the city arborist stop me from removing a tree I wanted out. I would just either circle cut it or inject it with glyphosate into drill holes. When the tree dies they usually require you to remove it.

I agree about the smell of gingko fruit. There were those next door at our old place along with sweet gums. Until the neighbor had them taken out.

But I actually have come to hate stately beautiful oaks more. They drop so much shit I can't keep up. (I have six BIG ones , four too near the house) acorns, twigs gall balls. I have two quotes for removing them. Lotsa money. I detest squirrels. And I didn't know we had chipmunks in Missouri.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

There are seedless maples. Maybe that would be an option?


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

The grass is always greener I suppose... If it makes anyone feel any better I have a linden which produces sap like mad, which coats our cars and then attracts and seals in dust, pollen, bird poop, and debris that it also drops, like a good old fashioned tar and feathering. This bakes in the sun and polymerizes/hardens and then won't dissolve with soap. If we don't wash our cars right after a good sapping, it's a major effort to clean fossilized crud.

That's on top of dropping a ton of flowers, seeds, pollen, and dead branches constantly and in surprising volumes. It's like never ending fall yard cleanup here. The city owns the tree else it would be gone in a heartbeat.

Sorry for the off topic post but thank you - I needed and enjoyed the cathartic ranting opportunity.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

@davegravy Nah, the grass is definitely not greener under a sweetgum. Those poor souls definitely have it worse than just about everyone else. :bandit:


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

bernstem said:


> @davegravy Nah, the grass is definitely not greener under a sweetgum. Those poor souls definitely have it worse than just about everyone else. :bandit:


  Yikes, sounds bad then. My sympathies!


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Sweet Gum trees are everywhere around here. A neighbor tried the stuff that's supposed to make them stop producing the seed balls, but it did not work. Neighbor ended up cutting them all down. I think that was a mistake. Takes many, many years to grow mature trees. Now that neighbor has no shade and a very barren looking yard. Neighbor will be six feet under before any new trees grow to mature size.

In my yard I've tried lots of different things to get those spike balls up. Long story short, high lift blades with bagger in the Fall (gets a lot but not all of them) and a PB-8010 backpack blower which blows the stragglers back into the woods. Any other method has been basically as much work as just picking them up by hand.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

Reading this thread made me laugh out loud. This forum is definitely a lawn forum and not a yard or landscape forum.


----------



## LawnMavrik (Sep 22, 2020)

Second to cutting them down, rake into a pile and suck them up with a leaf vac. Works great so long as the vac has a metal impeller. $62 online.


----------



## libertynugget (May 19, 2018)

davegravy said:


> This bakes in the sun and polymerizes/hardens and then won't dissolve with soap. If we don't wash our cars right after a good sapping, it's a major effort to clean fossilized crud.


I use hand sanitizer to get hardened sap off my car. Just let it sit there for a minute or two and uses like a plastic soft edge to pull it off. Rubbing alcohol works too, but the hand sanitizer just globs on top of it.


----------



## reallyfunguy (Mar 16, 2021)

Those trees are horrible. I cut down one 3 years and another last year. I used to rake those dumb balls up. They are very difficult to burn the stumps out too.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

This is a great post! We have a back yard full of them. Took down the 7 closest to the house that dropped those little land mines on the deck. We still have a ton to drop into the yard

For the ones in the grass, the best method I have found is to take the blower and push them all to the back flower bed/Natural area before cutting the grass.

About 90% effective. Some are lodged into the ground, which is OK because the lawnmower does it hit them.


----------



## cyrjm (Apr 6, 2020)

I have two near my front yard Bermuda and I value the shade so much that I just deal with them. I honestly just use my leaf blower since it's easy to blow off the dormant grass. If It was near my Fescue that would be a different story. I'm also considering the Stihl sweeper attachment for my weed whacka.


----------

